
J. Crew Files for Bankruptcy in Virus’s First Big Retail Casualty - firefoxd
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/05/03/business/j-crew-bankruptcy-coronavirus.html
======
1-6
People are interested in what makes them look good in front of the camera. We
hardly spend our lives with each other in real life anyway. If I can do AR to
put various clothes on, I'd spend time/money on that instead.

------
xnyan
Bought by a venture capital firm in 2011, quality and revenue have been
falling since. Jenna Lyons (the reason jcrew style had a real style) left in
2017, there have been other big departures since.

They’ve been on the bubble for a while, covid just accelerated the popping.

~~~
duxup
Yeah a lot of borderline stable or not companies will vanish and yeah it's
COVID... but also not COVID.

------
xiaolingxiao
They used to have a unique look, now it’s barely differentiable from GAP

------
vmchale
been going downhill since Jenna Lyons left

